# Setter Pup



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Here is Willow, my new Llewellin Setter pup. We spent the night in York, Nebraska after picking
her up in Elwood.










After we got home I smoked some ribs and she liked them as much as I did.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Whooooweee that is a PRETTY PUP !!!!!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

she sure is a cute pup good luck with her


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

SWEET!! You need to keep posting more Pictures :beer:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

zogman said:


> SWEET!! You need to keep posting more Pictures :beer:


Well, no need to ask twice for that. Here she is with some rib bones. I tried a new method
with my Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker and I read somewhere not to spoil you gun dog, so
I only let here clean up the meat off 11 bones. I did not give here any more until the next
day.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sure is a cutie and I would not spoil her if she was mine either but a even dozen bones beats 11.

she have a name yet?

 Al


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Willow is the name I decided on.

Didn't take her long to figure out her favorite spot in the house. Same spot as the other dogs had on the 
curved stairway. From there she can look out the living room window and watch the bird feeders out the 
dining room bay window.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My she sure has grown in 32 days. I can see to old hunting rags with the picture of the gentleman up land hunter and his sxs and your setter or maybe a pair of them.

Brings back memory's of a beautiful Oct day Dad I and a really good springer working along a beaver pond.

My wife wants her.

 Al


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

She looks sad.  I'll be out to pick her up tomorrow :lol:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

more pictures please.

 Al


----------

